
SymWin: Type special characters on Windows without the alt-key bullshit - arm
https://github.com/mjvh80/SymWin
======
arm
As noted by the author, it’s inspired by this:

[http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/20505/how-to-add-
ch...](http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/20505/how-to-add-characters-
to-the-press-and-hold-character-picker-in-os-x-lion)

